# Audio Atrocities



## Kommodore (Jun 11, 2010)

So I happened across a collection of truly special examples of video game audio work, and though I would share it. 

I have a strange feeling 
Ouch!
Watch out for the whip 
EVIL zone 
Don't forget Lizardtail
Don't soil your hands either
And finally
Bear my arctic blast

Plenty of entertaining things there.


----------



## Ziff (Jun 12, 2010)

evil zone reminds me of Starcraft


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I have a strange feeling


 
...the fuck?


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wow


----------



## Lobar (Jun 13, 2010)

[yt]ulbotKa5LnM[/yt]


----------

